# Mid Southern Missouri anyone??...Cloud 9?



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey just wondering if anyone rides down here close to me? Itd be nice to get some people to ride with. Also if anyone goes to Cloud 9 I go there often. Im actually In West Plains MO


----------



## ditty (Mar 18, 2011)

Check out leerjak.com southern mo great place they do have lots of trails and mud pits Drag strip Family friendly only allow dirt bikes on certain weekends


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmm..ill check that out too..I know my buddy is wanting to go to st joe again. I had the raptor then maybe I can bring both this time..:rockn:


----------



## swamprat25 (Jan 7, 2011)

yall going to tgw at bricks this year


----------

